# How to change a Dewalt router collett



## Potski (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi,
I recently bought a a Dewalt DW625EK router to go with my Kreg table.

I can't for the life of me figure out how to change the 1/2" collet to the 1/4" collet.

Before you all laugh, let me explain, I mean taking the bit that looks like this 
http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/woeimages/00007124.jpg

And splitting it so I can insert this bit instead.
http://www.diytools.co.uk/diy/Images/DB_Detail/_24217__160170__.jpg

Can anyone help ?

Thanks

Potski


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Usually the 1/4" collet is just a sleeve that fits inside the 1/2" collet. It reduces the inside diameter to accomodate a 1/4" bit.


----------



## Potski (Jul 13, 2010)

It's how to seperate the nut from the sleeve that I can't figure.


----------



## Potski (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you both.

I'll stick it in the vice and see how it goes.

I just didn't want to go with the brute force if there was a "correct" way of doing it.

Cheers

Potski


----------



## spanky (Jan 25, 2009)

Generally the Dewalt's come with two separate collets, already in thier nuts. One for 1/4", and one for 1/2". Just screw one off and the other on.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Like Dave I changed to an eliminator chuck, but as I remember I could usually get it apart just using my hands and rocking the collet while pulling on the nut.

What also works is to set the assembled nut and collet on a vice with the collet hangind down supported by the nut. (i.e. vice opened wide enough to clear the collet but not wide enough for the nut to fall through). Then gently tap the collet out with a dowl.


----------

